# Butter Lesser Royal Python



## Hsalts95 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey guys!
So I have a Butter lesser ball python, ive always wondered what the difference was between the two because ive seen lessers that look like my snake and butters that look like her too so anyways i was sold a butter lesser, shes still a baby so itll be a few years yet before i can breed her. but i want to make a BEL so i could breed her to a lesser? and still get one, or breed her to a butter to get one? what would you do?


----------

